# What’s your vaping style?



## Silver (19/12/19)

With vaping having advanced a lot over the past few years, there are many “styles” of vaping

We have the traditional *“old school MTL”*, be it on a RTA or a Pod. Typically lower powered with higher Nic juice.

We then have the *squonking* fraternity, mech or regulated. Higher power or lower power, MTL and direct lung. Wide range of Vapes available with squonking. The attraction a while back was dripper like flavour with tank like convenience. Although tank flavour has improved leaps and bounds over the years.

Then we have the *restricted Direct Lung RTA* - medium power and medium air - a classic choice and quite popular amongst enthusiasts. Many tanks fit this category, for example the famous Dvarw!

We also have the *dripping* clan. RDA on Mech or regulated. Low air or high air but I suspect most are into higher air and higher powered drippers. Nothing like a great dessert juice in a big air dripper!

And we have the *higher airflow higher powered RTAs*. Often dual coil and big wide air slots. Lots of power. Convenience of a tank. Guzzlers.

And let’s not forget the *pod and stick* crowd. Pods have become very popular lately. Stealth, portability, ease of use. Often with Nic salt juices to pump up the performance because the power is typically lower. 

Finally, and it’s perhaps not a style as such but am putting it here as a separate category - the *disposable tank* fraternity. For example, the ijoy Mystique, Convenience and ease of use is the draw and here and the flavour on some of these is very good. 

Lots of variety indeed. A style to suit many types of vapers. And it can be quite complicated to newer vapers! 

*Have I missed any?
What styles do you use?*
Perhaps after this thread develops a bit we can create a poll of sorts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (19/12/19)

Dripping ftw. If you have never forgotten to replace the top cap on your dripper, lifted it to your lips and drawn deeply on the exposed and still-scorching dual Claptons, you just haven't experienced vaping at its finest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (19/12/19)

mech squonking, 22mm RDA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/19)

28 watts on a Ni80 Alien at 0.4Ω in a DL RTA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/12/19)

A poll would be a good idea. I would also like to know what the preferences of others are.

For me, it's mostly restricted DL RTA. Having said that I still squonk and drip and blow the odd cloud. I even use an AIO as well as the disposable Mystique tanks.

I have a bit of a mental block when it comes to MTL. It's almost five years since I last smoked but MTL reminds me of smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (20/12/19)

MTL, fused clappies or Aliens in my GTR.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stillwaters (20/12/19)

Squonking ftw, mech & regulated, restricted DL and MTL.
Excluding my BB, I have only 1 tank in use, all the rest are BF drippers.

Not yet experienced vaping at its finest, quite happy with existing experiences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lawrence A (20/12/19)

Regulated DTL squonking with 0.3Ω @ 42w for me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/12/19)

Personally, I do almost every kind of vaping at the moment

Fatality M25 RTA - For open air Dual coil Cloud Chasing Goodness
Juggerknot Mini RTA - For Single coil Restricted DL flavor Chasing Goodness
Gata RTA - For single coil (0.8 - 1.0 Ohm) MTL Goodness
Drop RDA - For Dual coil Dripping Flavor & Cloud Chasing Goodness
GR1 Pro RDA - For dual coil Squonking Goodness
Vaporesso Aurora Play - For Stealth pod system Goodness.

I usually use one of these for around 2 days then swap out for another to keep things interesting. The Aurora Play I use everyday at work at my desk for the stealth hits.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal (20/12/19)

Excellent post @Silver. Like many forumites I have various set ups covering most of the styles you have mentioned, ranging from Beserker mtl on Pico to mechs and drippers for dtl, and various regulated devices running rtas. Tried the squonk thing a few times but is not for me. Not keen on pods either but everything is subjective. Of all the gear collected over a decent period time I still have only one tank that is used on a daily basis, the much under rated Kangertech sub tank mini.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (20/12/19)

Neal said:


> Excellent post @Silver. Like many forumites I have various set ups covering most of the styles you have mentioned, ranging from Beserker mtl on Pico to mechs and drippers for dtl, and various regulated devices running rtas. Tried the squonk thing a few times but is not for me. Not keen on pods either but everything is subjective. Of all the gear collected over a decent period time I still have only one tank that is used on a daily basis, the much under rated Kangertech sub tank mini.



Thanks @Neal 
That Subtank Mini is indeed underrated. Snap. Mine also in use on a daily basis. It’s my main ‘car vape’

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/19)

On my side I have tried all the styles mentioned above

The ones I use most by far are
Squonking - MTL - on the Reo/RM2 - tobacco MTL king for me
Restricted DL - Skyline, Subtank Mini, Lemo1, Billet Box
old school MTL - on the Evod1
MTL RTA - Rose - I like it a lot

I use the higher power gear and the drippers on occasion but not very often. 

Hadaly RDA in dripping mode gets quite a bit of dripping action for flavour testing

I am also enjoying the iJoy Mystique disposable tanks - and have one permanently loaded - lovely flavour

Havent gotten into the pods properly - but I do have a Twisp Cue which I like for high stealth or when going out to a function etc and a normal mod would be a bit odd. Cue is fantastic to slip in a shirt pocket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/12/19)

Never tried dripping , squonking , pods are meh. So, a whole pletoria of Rta's , from M25 to the Zeus collection to the DVARW ,and then some , at the moment Blotto is on heavy rotation .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (20/12/19)

I've come to realize it's a numbers game... 

Higher Nic satisfaction = pods higher nic pay more for pods... lower juice consumption not really as you pay premium for pods 

Clouds Bro Clouds lower nic = RDAs RTAs but much higher juice consumption 

MTL = higher nic more satisfaction fsck the pods and vape own juice much lower juice consumption.... FTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/19)

*Poll has been added above...

Vote for the styles you use the most*
You can select multiple options

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ethanjones (23/9/20)

Wow, now that's a poll I'd like to answer. I am more of a slow and steady kinda person. I mostly vape when I am eased and relaxed, and my drags reflect that. Perfect for the effect to slowly creep and make its space. Sweet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

Silver said:


> *Poll has been added above...
> 
> Vote for the styles you use the most*
> You can select multiple options


Can i be a pain in the rear and request a Pod Mod category as i feel the simple pod devices are very different to the all singing latest pod Mods and AIO devices?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (23/9/20)

MTL and I are NOT friends... Have tried it a couple of times, but the end result is always the same - a lung is coughed up and I spend a while trying to get it back into place.

I enjoy DL a lot more with the following in rotation from time to time:
Pulse 80W with Recurve (single coil) 
Topside Dual with Wotofo Profile (mesh "coils")
Rincoe Manto S with Blotto, 3.5mm ID single coil (beater mod setup in daily use)
Odin DNA250C with Blotto, 3.5mm ID single coil

The Blotto's are obviously the higher airflow RTA's, but I prefer a lower wattage. I also prefer the single coil setup in a dual battery mod as the battery life is great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

NOOB said:


> MTL and I are NOT friends... Have tried it a couple of times, but the end result is always the same - a lung is coughed up and I spend a while trying to get it back into place.
> 
> I enjoy DL a lot more with the following in rotation from time to time:
> Pulse 80W with Recurve (single coil)
> ...


Looking at your list your very much a RDL vaper, even wide open the Blotto is quite restricted!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (23/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Looking at your list your very much a RDL vaper, even wide open the Blotto is quite restricted!



This is true and I fully agree with you. I am most certainly a flavour chaser, rather than a cloud chaser and I find the RDL attys provide me with a nice flavourful vape and enough clouds to keep me happy.

*EDIT:

I personally just find the Blotto to be more "airy" than the other attys I've mentioned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## LeislB (23/9/20)

I DL exclusively and love my dual coil RTA's. I like a bit of aeration so not really restricted DL. Not worried about clouds, I'm more of a flavour chaser so none of the options fit my vaping style perfectly.

Cool thread!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Can i be a pain in the rear and request a Pod Mod category as i feel the simple pod devices are very different to the all singing latest pod Mods and AIO devices?



sure @Timwis 
What would you suggest we change? Should we drop pods & stick devices and replace it with Pod Mods?
Or just rename pods and sticks to pen shaped devices?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (24/9/20)

Mech squonking with 28g ni80 0.4ohms on 22mm rda like @vicTor slow toots....all day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dreadside (24/9/20)

I enjoy squonking on a mech/semi-mech, A nice RTA and MTL, But one thing all of them have is a Single coil, a 28g * 3 alien with some 38g Ni80 at +- .4 ohms for the DL and a fuses clapton 29g*2 clapton with 40g Ni80 .8 ohms for mtl.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (24/9/20)

Silver said:


> sure @Timwis
> What would you suggest we change? Should we drop pods & stick devices and replace it with Pod Mods?
> Or just rename pods and sticks to pen shaped devices?


I just feel simple stick pods are very different to pod mods/AIO devices so maybe a category for each but it's just a suggestion. For example as that poll stands when i go to fill my choices out i wouldn't choose the pods and sticks category but i would choose a pod mod/AIO category if there was one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew (24/9/20)

Fore me free flow, combined MTL and DTL. My one MTL tank luckily has a good airflow.
Cost wise rebuilding for me is a major factor as against manufacturers coils. I leave my tanks fully open on airflow and play with my draw speed. One tank of one flavour juice can taste like a few different juices which is nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (25/9/20)

Blotto, Blitzen and Dvarw clones for ADV. So these would be restricted DTL

Recurve dual for the Squonk DTL hot vape

Vapefly mesh and Wasp Nano for flavour banging DTL cool vape

Arctic Dolphin Hector for fun and coil testing. restricted DTL, no choice on airflow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/9/20)

I use a few setups and my vaping style is depicted by what I use and what I feel like at the time:

DL/RDL on my dual coil RDA's - not tooo airy and not too tight for the most of the time
RDL/MTL on my MTL RTA's and RDA's - depending on the tank and the flavor i get from it, also what airflow i use on it

Weekly rotation:
Drop RDA (dual, top line closed off))
Reload X RDA (dual, fully open it is not too airy)
Templar RDA (dual, two small slots closed)
Reaper RDA (Single, fully open)
Passage RDA (Dual, fully open, is a RDL RDA with the way the airflow is set up compared to the Drop and the Templar)
MD RTA (Single, biggest or second biggest airflow on the current build)
Expromizer V4 RTA (Single, all airflows open on the current build)

Then I have a couple of other RTA's and RDA's I throw into the mix when I feel like it.

I try not to use stock coil tanks, but have 2 on standby if I have not had time to rewick or everything ends up in the wash... or just when I am too lazy to build... 

Pods and Pens I have used in the past, but have no interest in them anymore as I tend to kill a stock coil in 3 to 4 days and their RBA's are a pain in my nether regions to build and get the same as a stock coil.

But that is the nature of the beast, what works in one tank/dripper does not work in another, build and juice will end up with different results and everyone has their own way of building, wicking, juice preference and vaping style. Makes it so much more interesting trying other people's ways and seeing what works for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mzr (25/9/20)

Squonking squonk squonk, Sounds funnier everytime I say itdo you even squonk?
Yes I do and I love it now and then I will whip out an rta which currently is a Blotto and the dvarw or sometime a mtl tank (I only have one) , with some desert juice but most days I will have 2 squonk mods one regulated and one mechanical one is for desert juice and the other for fruits icey. 
I prefer different airflow options depending on the rda I'm using most of the time slight restriction for the added flavor.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jacques3Fox (25/9/20)

I enjoy both DL and MTL. A style for each occasion and/or mood. Each has its place. In public spaces I prefer MTL, as it is more discreet. At my computer or coach I enjoy big clouds..!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (25/9/20)

Timwis said:


> I just feel simple stick pods are very different to pod mods/AIO devices so maybe a category for each but it's just a suggestion. For example as that poll stands when i go to fill my choices out i wouldn't choose the pods and sticks category but i would choose a pod mod/AIO category if there was one.



thanks @Timwis
I’ve added a new category called Pod mods and removed pods from Pods and sticks, so that one is now just sticks & pen shaped devices

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis (26/9/20)

I chose the top 3 and bottom one, yes a "not another Pod Mod" reviewer admits he's grown to actually quite like them!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

